# [SOLVED] drivers for xp on a OEM vista machine...



## amberkalvin (Jul 22, 2007)

hey all, i've recently "upgraded" to xp from vista, i have all my drivers just fine, there are only 3 that i couldn't find or get a hold of. any help would be much appreciated!!! 

the computer model is a SR2170NX Compaq Presario Desktop (i know that you can find the specs at the hp website)
originally ran windows vista now running XP
3.0 Ghz processor
1GB ram
I also have a GeForce FX5200 videocard and i don't know if it is operating correctly or if it was installed right b/c i just don't think it performs the way it should... kinda laggy sometimes, not quite sure what the problem is. I have ordered another GB of ram, but it hasn't come in the mail yet.

the 3 missing drivers are:
PCI Simple Communications Controller
SM Bus Controller
Video Controller (VGA Compatible)

and believe me i know the saying "if it aint broke, don't fix it" but i was just wondering how important these things are?? i mean i have sound video and network so i dunno..... 
Thank you in advance!!!!


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: drivers for xp on a OEM vista machine...*

Hi,

go here http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=2093&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3340210&lang=en if the downloads arnt there they you do not need them.

Message back if there is anything else.

Jay:wave:


----------



## amberkalvin (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: drivers for xp on a OEM vista machine...*

ok, i appreciate that, but those are all vista drivers, not xp.... so therefore they wouldnt be usable on xp. but i guess i'll just stick to the motto.... nothing to fix right?


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: drivers for xp on a OEM vista machine...*

oh sorry i read it wrong,

if you go on the hp site and chat to a tech online, they will tell you. you need to know the nforce driver from nvidia, make sure that you ask them and they will tell you.

make a note of it just in case


----------



## amberkalvin (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: drivers for xp on a OEM vista machine...*

ok sweet, thanks much, you guys make it so easy! lol, ttyl until next time


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: drivers for xp on a OEM vista machine...*

its only because mine a compaq and i needed the drivers for xp as well :laugh:


----------



## DarkstKnight152 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: drivers for xp on a OEM vista machine...*

Hey,

I have the same problem with the same computer. My computer actually won't even boot up in Vista and asks me to reinstall Vista. However, I am not a big fan of Vista and want to load XP.

I am looking for any and all drivers I'll need for that. It seems amberkalvin has all the drivers needed for a SR2170NX "downgrade" to XP.

Amber, would you be willing to share them or at least point me in the direction where I could get them? I would be in great debt to you if you would be so helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## amberkalvin (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: drivers for xp on a OEM vista machine...*

hey man, lol i'm actually Kalvin, my wife's name is Amber, but yes i do have all of the drivers, and if you want i could send them to you via yahoo or something in a self extracting .exe file. that is the best way i figure considering i'm in iraq and t he internet connection is just slow as crap. it would take days to upload it. it won't be too bad to send it that way so hit me back with your yahoo and i'll see what i can do then again my hours will be all messed up considering i'm 8 hours ahead, but just let me know what you think or what, later


----------



## videodred (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: drivers for xp on a OEM vista machine...*



amberkalvin said:


> hey man, lol i'm actually Kalvin, my wife's name is Amber, but yes i do have all of the drivers, and if you want i could send them to you via yahoo or something in a self extracting .exe file. that is the best way i figure considering i'm in iraq and t he internet connection is just slow as crap. it would take days to upload it. it won't be too bad to send it that way so hit me back with your yahoo and i'll see what i can do then again my hours will be all messed up considering i'm 8 hours ahead, but just let me know what you think or what, later


I am also interested in getting the drivers for the SR2170NX... is there anyway you can post them for me too? rapidshare or something like that.

videodred


----------



## amberkalvin (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: drivers for xp on a OEM vista machine...*

did you guys ever find the stuff you needed?? i'm sorry it took me so long to reply, let me know if you did or didnt, i will see about putting them up somewhere or sending them to one of you.

Kalvin


----------



## pirena21 (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: drivers for xp on a OEM vista machine...*

hi guys..

i also have compaq presario SR2170NX desktop running in vista, but i want to switch to windows xp? i also need the drivers, how can i have them?

thanks in advance..


----------



## amberkalvin (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: drivers for xp on a OEM vista machine...*

hey i have them all, i also have drivermagician, if you have some way i could send them to you then i could give you instructions on how to install them. do you have yahoo or anything? i could try to email it to you as a zip file, its about 42MB so i dunno.

Kalvin


----------



## CompaqOwnerIndy (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: drivers for xp on a OEM vista machine...*

can you send them to me to my yahoo email? i need the same 3

SM Bus Controller Driver
PCI Simple Communications Driver

i actually found the VGA Controller Driver


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: drivers for xp on a OEM vista machine...*

The system specs for this board (SR2170NX)
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...22&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3340210

And

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...09&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3340210

For the graphics and SM Bus controller you need to install the Chipset driver:
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/integrated-xp

If the catalyst does not install download the South Bridge driver and display driver seperately. Install through the device manager:
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/integratedip-xp

Try this driver for your modem (PCI simple communications Driver)
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...softwareitem=pv-36739-1&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN

Hope this helps.
Bill


----------



## amberkalvin (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: drivers for xp on a OEM vista machine...*

i actually have moved, sad to say and all i have now i dial up so i'm kinda impaired when it comes to uploading files now. did you find everything you needed?


----------



## cabecass (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: drivers for xp on a OEM vista machine...*

I have a compaq presario sr2170nx and am having trouble with Vista and would like to try XP instead. Can someone who has successfully done this provide me with some useful info please?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: drivers for xp on a OEM vista machine...*

Hello and Welcome to TSF cabecass,

@cabecass - You need to start your own thread.

Is the drivers solved amberkalvin??? if so, then you can mark thread solved under thread tools tab near top of this page, ty.


----------

